# Kain DD



## Blackzora (26. September 2008)

Hi Leute,

Wie ist der Kain so wenn ihn auf DD Skilsch und DD sachen an hast habe gehört echt guter schaden und kann immer noch sich echt gut oben halten vom Heal ist das so ?


----------



## spectrumizer (26. September 2008)

Sinn eines Healers ist es nicht, DD zu sein und sich selbst zu healen. Irgendwas hast du bei WAR glaube falsch verstanden.


----------



## Cictani (26. September 2008)

Und natürlich die Schwarzorks heilen die mit 2h waffe nach vorne stürmen und versuchen einen auf dd zu machen rofl


----------



## Allfatha (27. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sinn eines Healers ist es nicht, DD zu sein und sich selbst zu healen. Irgendwas hast du bei WAR glaube falsch verstanden.





Ähm lol, ich glaube DU hast das Prinzip des DoK nicht verstanden. Der DoK ist kein Healer, sonder ein Heal/DD Hybride. Spiele jetzt einen lvl 20 DoK auf Nahkampf geskillt und bin immer in den Top 3 des Szenarios und teilweise unter den Top 3 der Heiler. Als DoK hast du folgende Möglichkeiten, du kannst dich als Heiler spezialisieren, denn biste wirklich der Gruppenheiler 1a, du kannst dich als Gruppensupporter spezialisieren und somit deine Gruppe immens durch Buffs unterstützen oder du wirst zur Kampfsau, indem du auf Nahkampf skillst. Wichtig dabei ist, dass der Dmgoutput natürlich nicht an dem von einem Hexenkrieger etc kratzt aber du wirst nicht weit unter dem liegen und du kannst immer noch heilen. Der DoK und Sigmarpriester, werden meines erachtens nach, im Endgame zu den wichtigsten Gruppensupporter gehören da sie an flexibelsten sind.
Fazit, noch einmal, der DoK/Sigmarpriester ist KEIN HEILER SONDERN EIN HEILERHYBRIDE!!!!
just my 50 cent

PS: btw, für alle Noobs, die über Klassen quatschen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben, wenn ihr einen DoK seht, der euch nicht heilt, denn meckert Ihn nicht an, denn ihr solltet mal auf eure Buffs achten, denn der Kerl sorgt dafür, dass ihr Gegner slowed, dottet usw..................schreit den Zeloten oder den Schamen an, denn die haben nicht ihren Job gemacht.


----------



## Agyros (27. September 2008)

> Wie ist der Kain so wenn ihn auf DD Skilsch und DD sachen an hast habe gehört echt guter schaden und kann immer noch sich echt gut oben halten vom Heal ist das so ?



Naja, der Heal bringt dir dann sicher noch wertvolle Zeit und kann das Zünglein an der Waage sein, aber überschätze das nicht. Der Unterschied ob Heal Skillung oder DMG ist schon recht gross.
Ich seh das eher so : Ich mache DMG und entlaste die Healer damit gleichzeitig.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sinn eines Healers ist es nicht, DD zu sein und sich selbst zu healen. Irgendwas hast du bei WAR glaube falsch verstanden.




wie mein Vorgänger schon geschrieben hat -> der DoK ist kein echter Healer ... Zumal der nur (sinnvoll) heilen kann wenn er auch DMG macht. Sonst siehts so aus :

3 x heal -> Essenz tanken -> 1 heal -> gehealtes Ziel tot und meckert ...

Macht euch schlau über die Klassen und meckert dann ...


----------



## Stancer (27. September 2008)

Ich rede mal aus der Sicht meines Schwertmeisters, der momentan im T3 unterwegs ist.

Meist sieht es so aus : 

1. 2 Gruppen prallen aufeinander
2. Die Melees stürmen vor dabei auch JdK
3. JdK wird als erstes ins Ziel genommen
4. Wir kloppen zu zweit, Ich (Schwertmeister) und nen Weisser Löwe auf den JdK
5. Nach 5 sek ist der JdK tot

Die versuchen zwar immer einen auf DD zu machen, sobald aber nen Melee DD an denen ran ist war es das meistens schon.
Als DD ist der JdK nicht zu gebrauchen, da er über kaum Durchhaltevermögen verfügt. Es muss sich von allen Melee DD und Tanks ferhalten.


----------



## Sethek (27. September 2008)

Vollkommen schnurz, ob Du Dich als Heiler, Heilhybride, Semi-DD oder Senfgurke bezeichnest, es bleibt die Tatsache, daß Du eine der nur drei Karrieren mit wirklichen Heilfähigkeiten spielst.

Insofern bleibst du permanent unter Deinen Möglichkeiten, wenn Du "nur dämitsch und selfheal" machst, denn Du machst a) keinen besonders prallen Schaden bei wenig survivability (auch mit Selbstheilung zerkrümelst Du gegen 2+ Spieler ab Ende T2 wirklich fix verglichen mit tanks), und b) Teilst du mit Sicherheit weniger aus als Du und der grade wegen Deinem Egoismus gestorbene zusammen.

Schlußendlich überlebst Du übrigens auch länger, wenn Du andere heilst - denn daß Du das tun musst, bedeutet nur, Du bist grad nicht im Fokus - sobald der zu Heilende dann umkippt, schauts anders aus.

Natürlich kannst Du so spielen wie Du willst, aber ich finde, wer heilen kann und lieber andere Mitspieler sterben lässt, um noch mehr fätt dämätsch rauszudrücken, der bleibt unter seinen Möglichkeiten - egal, welche der drei Heilklassen.


----------



## Agyros (27. September 2008)

@Sethek

genau das ist das Dingen. Nur Selfheal wäre etwas bescheuert im RvR, da muss man während des kloppens schon gucken, wer oder was den Heal bekommt. Ein Grossteil des Heals kommt nämlich durch umgewandelten Schaden, den man macht. Außerdem gibts nur so die für sie anderen benötigten Seelenessenzen.

Die Umwandlung von AP in Essenzen ist zwar nett, aber dauert und die paar Pkt sind schneller aufgebraucht als wieder hergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Macht nicht wirklich Sinn hinten zu stehen und zu heilen, habs oft genug versucht. 

Ich ziemlich selten mich selber als Deftarget... 

Mal sehen wie es später wird, ich skille nämlich auf Heal und bin jetzt mit 18 noch immer effektiver wenn ich ran gehe (bzw die auf den richtigen Heiler zustürmenden Melees abfange). 

Der Jünger ist sicher keine einfache Klasse. Ist recht anspruchsvoll, wenn man den effektiv spielen will. Aber Übung macht den Meister, alse geh ich gleich erstmal wieder üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ganze spiegelt natürlich nur meine Meinung und die Erfahrungen mit meinem Jünger und den bisher von mir Beobachteten wieder. 




> Als DD ist der JdK nicht zu gebrauchen, da er über kaum Durchhaltevermögen verfügt. Es muss sich von allen Melee DD und Tanks ferhalten.



Tanks ? Nee, da hab ich keine Probs mit, wenn ich denn - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - mit Selfheal unterwegs bin. MeleeDD sind da ne ganz andere Liga, allen vorran der Hexenjäger ist übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er ist ebensowenig als echter DD gebrauchen, wie als echter Healer. Sondern nen Supporter.
Da ja WoW Vergleiche so beliebt sind ... Leider gibts da keine "passende" Klasse, aber so in etwa Richtung Shadowpriest im "Endgame" (nur eben als Melee) würd am ehesten passen finde ich. Debuffen, HP/AP durch nen gewissen dmg wiederherstellen.


----------



## Yasira (27. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich rede mal aus der Sicht meines Schwertmeisters, der momentan im T3 unterwegs ist.
> 
> Meist sieht es so aus :
> 
> ...



Entweder hattest du schlechte DoK als Gegner oder ich schlechte Ordnungsfanatiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich halte es locker mal gegen drei Gegner aus. Muss zwar rumjubeln wie ein blöder, aber drei alleine sind machbar. Wenn allerdings ALLE 12 der gegnerischen Fraktion auf einen gehen, dann sieht selbst ein Eisenbrecher schlecht aus. Und verglichen mit Tanks sieht jeder schlecht aus. Deswegen sind es ja Tanks und keine stofftragenden Blümchenpflücker.

Ebenso hat man als DoK, weil man ja ein Hybrid ist, schonmal sehr schlechte Karten geheilt zu werden, da man sich ja auch selber heilen kann, d.h. Schamanen und Zeloten gehen dann lieber auf die Schwarzorks und heilen die.


----------



## Cictani (27. September 2008)

Was er vergessen hat zu erwähnen ist sicherlich, dass er seinen kleinen Löwenfreund sicher bewacht und er somit mehr aushält, würde man das gleiche mit DoK oder Sigmapriester machen schaut die Sachen genauso gut für den DoK aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> Ähm lol, ich glaube DU hast das Prinzip des DoK nicht verstanden.


Und du liest am besten nochmal, *was* genau gefragt wurde. Danke.


> habe gehört echt guter schaden und kann immer noch *sich* echt gut oben halten


Da ist nicht die Frage nach "... und kann seine Leute immernoch echt gut oben halten ..." sondern einfach "sich".


----------



## think000 (27. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich rede mal aus der Sicht meines Schwertmeisters, der momentan im T3 unterwegs ist.
> 
> Meist sieht es so aus :
> 
> ...



also die leute, die so spielen haben keine ahnung wie das funktioniert.
un du darfst ned dd mit durchhaltevermögen vergleichen.

ein JdK darf oder sollte nie der erste in der schlacht sein ... er braucht etwas geduld un macht sich einmal einen überblick. zwischendurch kann er vl heilen aba er sucht sich schon mal ein target ... dann heist es los mit dem dmg!

man spielt einen JdK nicht wie einen ungezügelten barbaren ... der einfach ins getümmel stürmen kann ... ich finde, dass diese klasse eine SEHR taktische klasse ist.
auch in pve eine wunderbare ergänzung für den tank.... so ne art leibwache ^^
aba auch für andere klassen kann er super fokus-supporten.

aba auch die ganze gruppe kann auf ihn als supporter zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Allfatha (28. September 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Sinn eines Healers ist es nicht, DD zu sein und sich selbst zu healen. Irgendwas hast du bei WAR glaube falsch verstanden.



^^
Ähm ne, glaube du hast ihm einfach da was falsches gesagt bzw den JdK in eine falsche Schublade gepackt, er ist kein Heiler, sondern allenfalls ein Healsupporter oder nur denn ein wirklicher Heiler, wenn er den Char dementsprechend skilled. Du hast die Klasse als etwas absolutes hingestellt, was besonders bei der Klasse, gravierend falsch ist.
Ich weiss schon, was gemeint war.
Ich bekomme nur ne Krise langsam von diesem Heilergeschnatter, weil es einfach nicht stimmt, das ist Schubladenverhalten.

@Stancer

Klar, glaube ich dir gern, dass du mit deinem weissen Löwenfreund nen JdK kaputt machst, bravo!!!
Mit nem Schammi in meinem Rücken, haue ich dich und deinen Kumpel ins Nirvana und unser Team hat dabei noch 100% Health......
Ist immer lustig diese Poser alla....mit meinem Kumpel hab ich den und den platt gemacht, toll, mit der Armee Chinas haue ich auch Polen um, wasn Scherzkeks. Keiner von euch beiden hält es allein gegen nen JdK aus.


Aber nochmal zur Sache, der JdK ist in jedweder Hinsicht, ganz gleich welche Speccart, kein normaler DD oder Heiler, er ist ein Damage/Heal/Buff supporter vom feinsten und verlang von seinem Spieler mehr ab, als von einem DD, der da seine 3 Knöpfe drückt und meint er ist der Held. Wenn du einen richtig guten JdK siehst, der es wirklich gegen 3 DD aushält (was ich echt krass finde, da ich, wenn es gut läuft und ich gut critte, es gerade mal gegen 2 aushalte), denn ist der Typ einfach verflucht gut in seinem Job und der haut wahrscheinlich auf 12 Tasten während der DD auf seine 4 kloppt.
Egal in welchen Licht man das alles jetzt sehen mag, alleine die Tatsache, dass immer noch solche Leute kommen alla "Zu zweit packen wir den JdK!" zeigt mir doch, wie stark er doch ist.

PS:
Alleine hält der Schwerti oder der WL es weitaus kürzer aus und liegt schon auf den Boden, während der JdK nach dem 3 Gegner gemütlich seinen Osaft trinkt und mit einer Hand den Feuermagier nach Hause schickt.


----------



## HGVermillion (28. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wie ist der Kain so wenn ihn auf DD Skilsch und DD sachen an hast habe gehört echt guter schaden und kann immer noch sich echt gut oben halten vom Heal ist das so ?


*KHAINE* 
*
Es heist Khaine, herrgott noch mal, wir sind hier nicht bei der Bruderschaft von NOD sondern bei Warhammer.*

Aber es ist wirlklich so das wir Jünger Tatsächlich Hybriden sind, und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Top 3 im Scenario, da spielt ihr entweder auf einem zu niedrigen lvl oder euere Mitspieler sind kurz gesagt Pfeifen ^^ Es geht auch mir so das ich in Scenarios meistens in den Top 3-5 des Gesamten Szenarios mit dabei bin, und im Heal ist es dasselbe. Das ganze ändert sich wenn man in einer Stammgruppe spielt, mit leuten die man kennt, dort zeigt es sich dann, den Maxheal machen andere und im schaden ziehen sie einen auch um das mehrfache ab.

Auf 40 machen wir mehr Schaden als der Tank, weniger als die DDs, Heilen besser als die Selbstheilungskräfte der anderen Klassen, etwas schlechter als die Vollheiler, aber dafür haben wir als Jünger sehr miese (für die Feinde mies ^^) Supportfähigkeiten. Den Jünger muss man mehr als Spitzensupporter der Nahkämpfer verstehen, viele fähigkeiten die wir haben wirken meist nur auf Nahkämpfer, oder haben nur bei den Nahkämpfern wirkung. 

Spielt ihn auch so, wir sind Durchschnitt und wer das nicht erträgt soll halt was anderes spielen. Klar wir bekommen den Feuerzauberer oder den Schattenkrieger/Maschinisten/Erzmagier down, das Schaffen aber die DDler auch, da waren wir nur schneller, dafür haben wir es gegen die full DDler schwer und gegen die Tanks ist es fast unmöglich zu gewinnen wenn sie auf dem selben lvl gespielt werden, Sigmarpriester reden wir nicht drüber, da kannst auch Gleich 2 Würfel aus Granit gegeneinander schlagen, irgendwann bricht einer abber bis dahin ist meist einem von beiden Langweilig.


----------



## Hotgoblin (29. September 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wie ist der Kain so wenn ihn auf DD Skilsch und DD sachen an hast habe gehört echt guter schaden und kann immer noch sich echt gut oben halten vom Heal ist das so ?



isch doch sowas wie der schattenpriester nru nahkampf oder?
also direkte ehalzauber auf freudne gibts glaub ich ned^^


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> Du hast die Klasse als etwas absolutes hingestellt, was besonders bei der Klasse, gravierend falsch ist.
> Ich weiss schon, was gemeint war.
> Ich bekomme nur ne Krise langsam von diesem Heilergeschnatter, weil es einfach nicht stimmt, das ist Schubladenverhalten.


Der Khaine ist aber nunmal vom Archetyp ein Healer. Und Healer, die sich um ihre Gruppe kümmern, sind in WAR im PvP/RvR einfach enorm wichtig. Dass er ab und an am Kampf teilnehmen muss, um seinen Soulpool auf zufüllen (den er zum Healen braucht), wenn grad die Umwandlung von AP in SP (...zum Healen) CD hat, macht ihn nicht zum DD, obwohl er auch gut austeilen kann.

Und dass du 'ne Krise von diesem "Heilergeschnatter" bekommst, ist nicht mein Problem - sorry. Aber wenn man 'ne Klasse spielt, die Heilen kann, sollte man nicht überrascht sein, wenn Leute das von dir erwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich will da auch nicht diskutieren. Mich stört nur die Art der Frage vom TE, da man hier doch deutlich den Hang zu egozentrischen Spielweisen rauslesen kann. Das sind wahrscheinlich dann die Leute, die sich lieber mit zwei Tanks prügeln oder irgendwelche halbtoten Leute verfolgen, statt sich um ihre Gruppe zu kümmern.



Hotgoblin schrieb:


> isch doch sowas wie der schattenpriester nru nahkampf oder?
> also direkte ehalzauber auf freudne gibts glaub ich ned^^


nien du hats hotts live-staels und morlafäigkietne zum direckten hael.


----------



## Medic20 (29. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen 

1. Jdk ist kein Heiler aber wiederum  ja aber nur für zwei Personen für sich selber und eine andere Person z.b. den Tank 
2. Besonder Vorlieben beim PvP Stoff tragenden klassen und Mittler Rüstung 
3. ich bekomme es hin drei Leute zu Tanken wenn es gleich Level sind wie ich
4.Attributen die ich geskillt habe ist stärke, leben und ja willenskraft könnt ich vergessen wenn ihr im nahkampft seit wenn ihr mal richtig lesen würdet verwandelt JdK den schaden der er macht in lebenpunkten  
( Seele zerfetzten ) ich mache 470 Lebenpunkte pro schlag. die anderen heil sachen sind zur unterstüzung
5. Jeder tank weiß wenn eine JdK neben in steht das er nicht stirbt ich habe noch in eine tank fallen gesehen wenn ein JdK neben in steht und in heilt dan kann  der schami die anderen heilen 
6. Mal ganz ehrlich viele Leute verlangen das die heiler jeden Sofort heilen, sorry das ich nicht  alles sehe, meistens sind es Kinder die denken das der Heiler nur für sie da.


----------



## DS-Boudicca (29. September 2008)

Also zum topic frage.

ich hab meinen auf dmg geskillt weil es zum solo questen am besten ist.
und ja er hat genug heal um sich beim questen selbst am leben zu halten auch gegen 3 gegner selben Lvl kein thema.

oder auch champion solange es nur einer ist und 1stufe unter einem selbst kein thema.

im rvr sieht das anders aus.
Ich such mir meist einen der mellee DD's als deftarget und achte auch auf diesen sowie auf mich (wie schon erwähnt kann ein Khaine nicht unbedingt mit heal rechnen) 
hast du ne gute gruppe oder aber bin ich in einer internen gruppe im scenario bekomm ich heal von shami oder zelot weil die wissen das ich auch auf den main DD achte und ihn mit buffed supporte.

Natürlich darfst als DoK nicht wie ne kamikatze in die meute stürmen.
ich halte mich in der regel irgendwo zwischen front und heiler auf und "stun" alles was durchbrechen will das die dan gefocused werden können, weiter ist der grp heal wichtig in den pulk grp heal spammen und weder weg.


----------



## Nofel (29. September 2008)

Also ich finde der Jünger ist in erster Linie Heiler. 
So spiele ich auch meinen. 

Natürlich bin ich immer vorne mit dabei und im Schaden auch recht weit vorne. Aber ich achte auf meine Kameraden die neben mir stehen. Die kommen ins Def Target und werden hochgeheilt, so gut es eben geht. Eine Gruppe mit Jünger steht meist länger wie ohne. Zauberinnen bekommen einen HoT damit sie durchcasten können Tank wird permanent geheilt und es wird halt Konstant DMG auf das Maintarget gemacht was dann auch Deutlich schneller im dreck liegt.

Alleine brauche ich an ein Ziel nicht ran gehen, das dauert viel zu lange bis es tod ist aber zusammen in der Gruppe ist man als Jünger sehr tödlich.  Beim Heilen lieg ich meist zwischen Zeloten und Schamies. Im DMG immer Hinter den DD's aber vor den anderen Tanks und Heilern.

Also Richtig gespielt ist es ein Schwer gepanzerter Heiler der in der Mitte der Gruppe steht und als DoT auf das Hauptziel geht und es noch etwas durch seine Fähigkeiten verlangsamt und schwächt. Ich könnte jedes mal das Kotzen bekommen wenn ich 40k Heal hab und jemand der auch 3 Level über mir ist nur 10k hat. Meist sind das dann die Leute die Irgendwo alleine auf einen Tank einkloppen und sich wundern das der nicht stirbt und hinten ein Sigma alle 12sek einen HoT drauf wirft...


----------



## Melassia (29. September 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich rede mal aus der Sicht meines Schwertmeisters, der momentan im T3 unterwegs ist.
> 
> Meist sieht es so aus :
> 
> ...



Dann bist du wirklich bisher auf kamikaze JdK getroffen, muss sagen bisher haben mich ein Schwertmeister und ein Weisser Löwe NIE zu 2t kaputt bekommen da musste schon noch etwas dazu kommen. Generell muss ich sagen das 2 Gegner es schwer haben mich kaputt zu bekommen sofern sie mich nicht auf den falschen Fuss erwischen (kaum seelenessenzen, wenig AP). Damit sage ich nciht das sie es nicht schaffen können, aber es ist schwer.

Im solo spiel ist der JdK recht stupide, draufhauen, bis der mob down geht. Denke anderen klassen gehts da genauso. Die stärke des JdK liegt im Gruppenspiel. Im PvE kann ich den Heiler entlassten falls zuviel DMG kommt, falls der Heiler aggro hat kann ich ihm diese versuchen abzunehmen ohne selber gleich draufzugehen und natürlich kann ich das Fokus ziel sehr gut debuffen (und damit die gruppe stärken) so das dieses relativ fix down geht.

Im PvP hab ich bisher immer versucht das ziel der DDs zu debuffen, sie zu bzw. mich zu heilen und im grossen und ganzen die gruppe zu unterstützen oder Ziele zu blocken die auf unsere Heiler rennen wollen. 

Bin mit meiner JdK 20 geworden und hab nun den AoE Heal bekommen und muss sagen 1. sieht gut aus und 2. heilt ziemlich gut. 

Im moment gehe ich in den Pfad der dunklen Riten, wir haben bisher 1 Zeloten in der Gruppe die im grossen und ganzen die Heilung übernimmt, ich möchte sie da in kritischen situationen entlasten und auch beschützen wenn was auf sie zurennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie sich der JdK im "endgame" spielt, wird man sehen müssen, muss sagen das die Klasse mir bisher super viel spass macht.


----------



## Allfatha (30. September 2008)

Also...mein JdK ist jetzt lvl 22 geworden und spiele nun mehr Tier 3.
Mein Jünger ist vollkommen auf Nahkampf ausgelegt und hat folgende Attribute, stärke 316, willenskraft 174 und Leben 390.
Mein JdK ist ein DD/Healerhybride...ich nenne Ihn so, weil es meiner Meinung nach die beste Bezeichnung dafür ist, was andere in Ihm sehen mögen, ist mir eigentlich gleichgültig. Ich halte desweiteren den JdK bei weitem auch als einen guten DD. Vielleicht mögen ja alle auf meinem Server absolute Vollpfosten oder Noobs sein oder der JdK macht bei richtiger Spielweise, den richtigen Taktiken und der richtigen dmg Skillung einfach saumässig Schaden.
Mit lvl 21 war er im ersten Scenario Tier 3 auf Platz 2 der DMG Leiste mit 74k DMG, erster war ein weisser Löwe lvl 31 mit 104k (10lvl Höher!!!). Also mal ganz ehrlich, wer hier behauptet der JdK würde als DD nichts taugen, hat einfach keinen Plan, sorry aber so muss ich es einfach bezeichnen.
Und mal an die Healer JdK`s, ich finds klasse, was ihr macht, es soll euch ja auch spaß bringen aber vergleicht euch vom dmg net mit nem dd JdK 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....das steht in einer abnormen Relation.
Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Hexenjäger lvl 26 oder whatever, immer Bantafutter waren, Schwertis, sogar der WL auf 31 hatte im 1vs1 echte Schwierigkeiten und hat am Ende den kürzeren gezogen. 2vs1 war nicht mehr so einfach wie im Tier 2 aber immer noch möglich, also ich weiss ja nicht, wer hier gesagt hat, der JdK wird später schwächer aber langsam glaub ich dem nimmer.
Tanks sind hart down zu bekommen, die dauern am längsten und von heilern brauch man gar net anfangen, die bekommt man selbst net down aber die dich auch net.
So, des mal als Kurzinfo von mir.....


btw:
Jeder kann meinetwegen den JdK als was auch immer bezeichnen, für mich bleibt mein dmg gespeccter JdK ein DDler mit support, der fast genau so einen output hat, wien Hexi und dabei noch den Tank hochheilen kann. Das macht Ihn einfach zum saugeilsten Gruppenmitglied meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Katalmacht (30. September 2008)

JDK hatt primär zu  Heilen ! ;P


----------



## Allfatha (30. September 2008)

Katalmacht schrieb:


> JDK hatt primär zu  Heilen ! ;P




Lol, laut deinem total sinnesreichen Post hast du ja mal richtig Ahnung vom JdK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber das Statement zeugt nicht gerade von feinem Gedankengut.



Achja, zu meinem Post noch, welcher oben verweilt. Bevor wieder die geistreichen Leuchten anfangen zu schreien, Schaden fast wien Hexi, niemaaaaaals. Es ist mir eigentlich völlig schnuppe, ob ihr das glaubt oder nicht, Fakt ist, dass es einfach derweilen meine Erfahrung mit dem JdK ist und es Fakt ist, dass dies durch Zahlen festgemacht werden kann. Naja, wie gesagt, ist ja auch egal, back to topic.
JA, man kann den JdK als DD`ler spielen, der einzige Haken daran ist, dass man viel mehr Arbeit damit hat den DMG oben zu halten als zb die reinen Nahkampf DD`s.
Man hat also mehr Aufwand und ganz rankommen an den Dmg von einem Nahkampf DD wird man nicht, wäre ja auch Blödsinn, da die anderen Klassen denn ja ihre Existenzberechtigung verlieren würden. Misst man das ungefähr in Zahlen, würde ich ganz vorsichtig sagen, wenn der Schaden eines Hexis, WL, Hexenkriegerin usw 100% betragen würde, kähme ein JdK auf DMG geskilled ca. auf 85% und Tanks ca. auf 60%. Da man aber bei weitem mehr aushält als die N. DD`ler ist man im Endeffekt effektiver, da zusätzlich auch noch der Gruppensupport (Nahkampfauren wie 60% Snare+ 350 dmg in 9 sek. auf lvl 21 DoT für alle) vorhanden ist.
Am ende heisst es eh, spiel das, was du am liebsten magst, wenn du einen wirklich stylischen DD`ler spielen willst, spiel nen Hexenjäger, WL oder ne Hexenkriegerin, die kommen einfach cool rüber, biste aber eher jemand wie ich, der gern einen Charakter spielt, der vielfältig ist, denn spiel den JdK oder S.Priester.


----------



## KimOhNo (30. September 2008)

naja also so richtig kann ich da nicht übereinstimmen...

Habe selber nen Khaine auf lv 20 atm, spiele noch T2 auch auf dmg geskillt mit einiges an Stärke und Leben.

Aber an den DMG eines Nahkampf DD klopfen UND nen Tank hochheilen ist kompletter Schwachsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um ansatzweise mit dem dmg mithalten zu können musst du die 25 % Taktik skillen und verlierst somit 20 % auf deine einzelheals. Und nur über Rend Soul heilt man auch keinen Tank hoch, ausserdem sagst du ja du kümmerst dich noch um dich selber. Da du viel in stärke und leben investiert hast und keinen punkt im heilbaum hast + die -20 % wirst du ganz sicher keinen Tank hochheilen können und komm mir bitte nicht mit Essenz verzehren ^^ 

Und mit Zahlen belegen...naja ist so ne Sache. Ich steh oft auch oben auf der Liste mit 40k Schaden und 40k leben in einem Spiel, das liegt dann aber daran das ich gezielt mit 5 Leuten vorgehe und wir uns supporten und man somit sowieso länger überlebt, schaden macht nur wer überlebt und wenn deine leute alle abkacken und du schaden machst wiel du hier und da 1 vs 1 geplänkel suchst...naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich seh das ja grundlegend ähnlich, Khaine als DMG Dealer ist ok, durch den support mit heal reduce und der aura etc ist er sogar ziemlich gut, aber den puren dmg den er raushaut wird er immer etwas zurückbleiben und hat dann noch das Problem durch das equip und die skillunge, vor allem aber durch die Taktik eigentlich kaum noch gezielt heilen zu können....Aber mal schaun was kommt ich fühle mich ja derzeit auch noch übermächtig mit meinem Khaine und Spaß macht er ohne Ende, aber mich ziehts def. zur healskillung

Also schreib mal weiter deine Eindrücke im T3 ist ja interessant, keiner weis ja wirklich wies am ende aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katalmacht (30. September 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> Lol, laut deinem total sinnesreichen Post hast du ja mal richtig Ahnung vom JdK
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Antwort war auch primär dazu da Dich zu ärgern, und das hatt woll geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finds nämlich lustig wie hier Leute Heilklassen zwanghaft versuchen als DD' darzustellen, ja der JdK ist nen sehr unangenehmer Gegner der gut Schaden macht und viel umhaut eben weil er Heilen kann.

Ich weiss das der JdK nicht die ganze Zeit auf irgendwelche Healbuttons spammen muss sondern vorne steht gut DMG raushaut und nebenbei heilt was in sicher zur ner guten Klasse macht.

ABER prinzipiell ist er ein Heiler und ich finds eben wie schon erwähnt nur immer witzig wenn das manche nicht warhaben wollen.


----------



## Nofel (30. September 2008)

Also ich hab gestern mal umgeskillt und andere Klamotten angelegt und auch andere Taktiken benutzt doch er macht mehr Schaden sogar mehr wie die meisten Hexenkriegerinnen aber das liegt nicht daran, das er eine so hohe DPS fährt sondern einfach daran das ihn kaum jemand auf den Friedhof schickt.  Vorher war das Verhältnis immer 40k DMG 40k Heilung nach dem umstellen etwa 55k DMG aber nur noch 15k Heilung. Also eigentlich weniger. 
Als vergleich hab ich einen Chaosbarbaren genommen der in etwa das an DMG raus gehauen hat wie ich an Heilung und DMG zusammen. Gestern lag ich Deutlich dadrunter.

Es wäre bestimmt noch etwas am DMG zu machen, aber Heilung bin ich sicher das da nicht mehr viel geht.

Also für mich wird ein JdK immer ein Heiler mit DoT bleiben. Außerdem ein sehr unangenehmer Zeitgenosse für Gegner, da man im 1 vs 1 fast nichts fürchten braucht und auch gegen 1 vs 2/3 ein sehr zäher Gegner ist der auch nicht von allen Zusammenstellungen gelegt werden kann.


----------



## Allfatha (30. September 2008)

KimOhNo schrieb:


> naja also so richtig kann ich da nicht übereinstimmen...
> 
> Habe selber nen Khaine auf lv 20 atm, spiele noch T2 auch auf dmg geskillt mit einiges an Stärke und Leben.
> 
> ...



Doch es ist möglich, wie gesagt ganz anb den DMG der reinen DD`ler kommste nicht ran aber das ist auch nicht nötig, den Restdamage mavchst du durch Ausdauer wett.
Den Tank nebenbei hocheilen geht nicht?...hmmm also, folgende Situation, Feuermagier und Hexi gehen aufn Tank, Tank nimmt Hexi, ich nehme den Feuerfritze, Seele zerfetzen macht pro Tick an einem Feuerfritz bei mir ca. 150-450 DMG pro tick, das mal sind im Schnitt sagen wir mal 1k Healpower, welcher auf den Tank gefocused wird + HoT mit jeweils 150 -300 Healticks + normaler Heal 170 Heal inklusive 2 Ticks a 100 Health, macht summa summarum knapp 2k Heal und das alle 8 Sekunden, der Tank geht net down und ich habe am Ende des Kampfes meist noch 50-80 Seelenessenz. Focused der Fritz mich, so knack ich den kurz down, gebe den Tank nur schnell meine hoT`s und gehe denn auf den Hexi. Selbst wenn drei Leute auf den einkloppen, hält der lange genug durch, damit ich den Supporten kann.

Ja, klar habe ich 25 mehr dmg und 20% weniger heal druff, auch habe ich als zweite Taktik meinen Gruppensnare mit 350 DMG DoT und 60% Snare für die ganze Gruppe bei einem 20% Auslöser. Meine Erfahrung besagt, dass ich trotz meiner dmg skillung immer noch unter den Top 5 der Heiler bin. Sicherlich biste nicht der Heilburner, der man sein könnte, dennoch bleibt man ein echt guter Supporter finde ich. Vergleich, das krasseste bisher was ich bei einem Healerr gesehen habe war 130k Heal im SC, das beste dagegen was ich hatte war 47k, was ich dennoch aber nicht schlecht finde.

Nur mal als Tipp......, cih glaube ich habe eine sehr gute Möglichkeit gefunden, alles aus den JdK zu hauen was geht. Habe meine 2 Heals über die tasten E und R gebunden, meine 1 Moralfähigkeit habe ich auf F gebunden und meine 3 Attacken, die meist nutze über 3, 4, 5. Dadurch bin ich blitzschnell mit meinen Skills, deswegen fällt es mir auch relativ leicht, den Tank mit zu heilen.


@Katalmacht

*g* Ich weiss, dass du das provokant gemeint hast. Schrieb ja auch, dass ich dich ja nicht persönlich ankreide, meine nur, dass eine solche Ansicht sehr kurzsichtig ist und ihr, wenn ihr so intolerant gegenüber DMG JdK eingestellt seid, ihr ein ungeheures Potential einbüßt.


----------



## Spectiree (1. Oktober 2008)

hoi, nach der ganzen diskussion hier hab ich doch glatt mal nen DoK angezokt und möcht nun meine erfahrungen auch teilen dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ist zwar atm erst lvl 10, hatte aber auch nur nen freien tag zeit mit ihm bis jetzt - hab hauptsächlich öffentliche quests und szenarien gemacht um ihn zu leveln, und muss sagen ich glaub ich hab nen neuen main 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das potential ist auf jedenfall riesig, einige der PQs hab ich selbst getankt, was nur bei den helden hier und da zum problem wurde - zwei champions auf meinem level waren nur auf den feldern ein problem (chaos T1, da wo man die wagen mit waffenlieferungen zerstören muss am anfang) - da haben wir aber zum glück nach kurzer zeit zwei chosen getroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in den szenarien war ich ab lvl 8 immer platz eins in der heilung wenn ich mich nur darauf konzentriert hab, mein disciple hat zwar null willenskraft und rennt mit zwei schwertern und möglichst viel strength/weapon skill rum, trotzdem habe ich, wenn ich mich auf heilung konzentrieren wollte meine seelenessenzen hauptsächlich mit blutopfergabe wiederhergestellt - nur wenn ich bedrängt wurde im nahkampf.
wenn ich ihn als nahkämpfer gespielt hab war ich beim dmg und heal immer im oberen mittelfeld, wobei der heal immer etwas unter dem dmg war - ich hab zwar versucht so viele leute wie möglich mitzuheilen, wenn man vorne mitmischt ist man aber eher dabei sich selbst am leben zu erhalten. sollte aber mit mehr widerstand und körperresistenz besser gehen, davon hab ich sehr wenig bis jetzt. logisch mit lvl 10 xD

ich muss aber dazu sagen, man brilliert weder durch dmg noch durch heal wenn man "als melee unterwegs ist", sondern durch schieres durchhaltevermögen. wenn nicht gerade drei oder vier gleichlevelige hexenjäger oder weisse löwen an mir dran waren ging ich nur sehr lange oder gar nicht down, und ich konnte immer so lange durchhalten bis verstärkung angekommen ist. 

im großen und ganzen bin ich sehr begeistert vom DoK, auch wenn ich noch viel viel VIEEEL übung brauchen werde um das gameplay zu perfektionieren :/ 

so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Butze79 (2. Oktober 2008)

Na dann werfe ich auch meine Erfahrungen mal hier in den Raum ...

Nach ettlichen verschiedenen Klassen (Chosen, Zelot, Magus, Schamane) hab ich auch mal den JdK angespielt, und ich muss sagen das mein Kleiner (lvl19) einfach total viel Laune macht.
Er ist so vielseitig einsetzbar das es nie langweilig wird.

In den BG´s bin ich im Damage immer in der Top 5 zu finden und beim Heilen verjage ich so manchen Zeloten oder Schamanen von der Spitze. Ohne mich anzustrengen.Das war überings auch mit  zB. Level 14 so.

Im Open RvR bin ich ein gefürchteter Gegener für alle Klassen, nur mit den "guten" Heilern bekomme ich so langsam meine Probleme weil sie sich einfach zu viel heilen als das ich sie töten könnte.
Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt nicht wirklich ne Klasse ein bei der ich zurück weiche.
Klar muss man bei nem Tank (mit Schild) mal ein bissle sich bewegen um dem Jung in den Rücken zu kloppen und nen plötzlich auftauchender Hexenjäger kann mir auch schonmal arg zusetzen (wenn ich verschlafen bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) aber mit der richtigen Ausrüstung und nem bissle Skill ist der Jünger zumindest auf Stufe 19 nicht besiegbar.

Im PvE habe ich letzens ne ÖQ mit 2 andersn JdK komplett durchgezogen ohne an unsere Grenzen zu stoßen.


Ich denke die Ordnung wird merken das da eine Macht rannwächst, die sie nicht bezwingen kann :-))

MfG


----------



## Kel´Thuzat (2. Oktober 2008)

Hmm ich suche mir nen tank gib ihm hots mir hots und kloppt mich mit dem durch immer wieder nachhealn..so kann locker mal ne gruppe von 6 Leute legen..finde JdK anspruchsvoll aber iteressant..so wird ds game net so chnell langweilig, als wenn man die ganze zeite dmg dmg dmg macht..

....just my opinion..

Mfg Devira von Talabheim, Jünger des Khaine auf seiten der Chaostruppen...


----------



## skarthakk (2. Oktober 2008)

Kel´Thuzat schrieb:


> Hmm ich suche mir nen tank gib ihm hots mir hots und kloppt mich mit dem durch immer wieder nachhealn..so kann locker mal ne gruppe von 6 Leute legen..finde JdK anspruchsvoll aber iteressant..



Gerade in einer Stammgruppe macht der JdK echt Spass. Vor allem die Schwierigkeit in der guten Balance von Tank/Anderes am Leben halten und selbst oredntlich austeilen ist nicht immer einfach und macht dadurch extrem Laune. Etwas ganz anderes als der übliche "ich drücke meine 3 Tasten und langweile mich"-Kram.

Für mich meine erste Klasse in WAR und eigentlich noch viel mehr: Für mich die erste Wahl.

Auch mit Level/RR 11 macht es schon extrem Laune und wir haben gestern im RvR gut abgeräumt...


----------



## Spittykovski (2. Oktober 2008)

Der schaden ist lächerlich egal wie du skillst. Heile und gut ist, sonst wirste dich nur ärgern.


----------



## Havamal (2. Oktober 2008)

Allfatha schrieb:


> Ähm lol, ich glaube DU hast das Prinzip des DoK nicht verstanden. Der DoK ist kein Healer, sonder ein Heal/DD Hybride. Spiele jetzt einen lvl 20 DoK auf Nahkampf geskillt und bin immer in den Top 3 des Szenarios und teilweise unter den Top 3 der Heiler. Als DoK hast du folgende Möglichkeiten, du kannst dich als Heiler spezialisieren, denn biste wirklich der Gruppenheiler 1a, du kannst dich als Gruppensupporter spezialisieren und somit deine Gruppe immens durch Buffs unterstützen oder du wirst zur Kampfsau, indem du auf Nahkampf skillst. Wichtig dabei ist, dass der Dmgoutput natürlich nicht an dem von einem Hexenkrieger etc kratzt aber du wirst nicht weit unter dem liegen und du kannst immer noch heilen. Der DoK und Sigmarpriester, werden meines erachtens nach, im Endgame zu den wichtigsten Gruppensupporter gehören da sie an flexibelsten sind.
> Fazit, noch einmal, der DoK/Sigmarpriester ist KEIN HEILER SONDERN EIN HEILERHYBRIDE!!!!
> just my 50 cent
> 
> PS: btw, für alle Noobs, die über Klassen quatschen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben, wenn ihr einen DoK seht, der euch nicht heilt, denn meckert Ihn nicht an, denn ihr solltet mal auf eure Buffs achten, denn der Kerl sorgt dafür, dass ihr Gegner slowed, dottet usw..................schreit den Zeloten oder den Schamen an, denn die haben nicht ihren Job gemacht.



wie du mit lvl 20 dich so spezialiserst wie du beschreibst zeigst mir bitte!Kannst mit lvl 20 genau einen skill aus den Meisterschafts Bäumen kaufen und keine Fähigkeit die dort erhältlich ist, ermöglicht das von dir beschriebene auch nur annähernd!


----------



## Allfatha (3. Oktober 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> wie du mit lvl 20 dich so spezialiserst wie du beschreibst zeigst mir bitte!Kannst mit lvl 20 genau einen skill aus den Meisterschafts Bäumen kaufen und keine Fähigkeit die dort erhältlich ist, ermöglicht das von dir beschriebene auch nur annähernd!




Tja, du musst halt mal kombinieren....du erhälst die erste Fähigkeit aus dem nahkampfbaum und dazu erhälst du auch den dazugehörigen Pakt und mit lvl 20 einen zweiten Karriereslot.
Erster karriereslot 25% mehr dmg -20% weniger heal, zweiter karriereslot =erster Nahkampfbaumskill und mach auch den dazugehörigen Pakt an. Wenn dir denn immer noch nichts auffält, machst du etwas falsch, sorry.
Und binde dir deine Fähigkeiten so, dass du diese in einer Kette ausführen kannst, also recht bequemen Zugriff hast. Wer nicht das potential seiner klasse ausnutzt, der hat selber schuld.


----------



## Tironio (3. Oktober 2008)

Also mal zum Thema Khain und Heiler oder DD.

Mein JdK ist derzeit Stufe 24 und auf DD geskillt.

Meine Erfahrungen im Szenario sprechen eine eingeutige Sprache. Der Khain ist kein wirklicher Heiler, zumindest mit der Skillung.

Was er allerdings ist, ein sehr guter Supporter und DD. Denn ganz ehrlich. Im 1vs.1 hat kaum einer der Gegner auf die ich bisher traf eine Chance.

Später werde ich ihn dann als reinen Supporter umskillen, da ich denke, dass ist die beste Variante im RVR um seine Gruppe zu unterstützen.


----------



## sTereoType (3. Oktober 2008)

Tironio schrieb:


> Also mal zum Thema Khain und Heiler oder DD.
> 
> Mein JdK ist derzeit Stufe 24 und auf DD geskillt.
> 
> ...


das mit dem keine chance haben mag zwar stimmen. doch wie lange brauchst du um etwa einen tank zu legen? als DD fehlen dir einfach gewisse sachen die dich effektiv schaden austeilen lassen und nicht nur BLOß schaden.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (3. Oktober 2008)

würd sagen spätestens ab t4 brauchste garnicht mehr in der front mitzukämpfen sondern kannst schön bei den heilern bleiben und den die leute abnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
für die front hälste einfach zu wenig aus und machst zu wenig dmg

bin atm 29


----------



## Allfatha (3. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> würd sagen spätestens ab t4 brauchste garnicht mehr in der front mitzukämpfen sondern kannst schön bei den heilern bleiben und den die leute abnehmen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Hmmmm...klar, vielleicht, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen aber nicht aus den deinen genannten Gründen, da ich das nicht so empfinde. Selbst wenn ich mich nicht heile, kann ich im 1 vs 1 einen Hexi oder nen WL auf jeden Fall das Wasser reichen. Nichts selten ging ein 1 vs 1 gegen nen MeleeDD für mich gut aus, ohne, dass ich einen großen Heal verbraucht habe, was mich zur Annnahme bringt, dass mein DMGoutput nicht wesentlich unter dem eines Hexis oder WL liegt. Der Unterschied liegt darin, dass der Hexi einfach länger kontinuierlich seinen DMGoutput halten kann und der JdK nicht, was aber auch meist nicht nötig ist. Also der macht schon richtig böse aua, wenn man Ihn vernünftig und sinnig spielt.
Was den Bodyguard für Heiler angeht, das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, in einer Stammi die beste Taktik finde ich. Wie bekommste nen Heiler down, der von einem anderen Heiler beschützt wird und du, als Gegner, dabei noch recht fix ins Gras beisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Selbst wenn denn zwei auf den gehn und du den mitheilst und er auch, denn bekommste den Heiler nimmer down, denn spätesten wenn es kritisch wird für unseren heiler weil der DMPoutput einfach zu hoch ist, fällt auch schon der erste von den Angreifern durch den JdK udn der letzte wird denn nur noch mit einem Schmunzeln beiseite geschoben, vorrausgesetzt es ist natürlich ein eingespieltes Team.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (4. Oktober 2008)

Also mein Erfahrungen (nur aus den Anfangsgebieten >20) sind, das man sowohl gut Schaden macht, sich aber auch problemlos hochheilen kann beim Questen und somit fast nicht stirbt.


----------



## Myrhylinn (5. Oktober 2008)

interessante Diskussion ... jetzt auch meine 5cents: LVL 22/19

Ich empfinde meinen DoK eigentlich als hervorragenden Hybriden: Damage ist okay und Heilung ist auch okay!
Das heißt:
Es reicht, um nahezu jedes Ziel zu legen..
Es reicht, um andere (sich selbst) einStück weit am Leben zu halten...

ABER:
Wir haben keinen Burst Dmage und kein Burst Hel... wir gewinnen nur über Zeit.

Wir Buffen sehr gut (+Stärke, reduzierter Widerstand) ... wir debuffen sehr gut (100% Heilresistenz, 50% Schadensreduktion etc.) ... insofern sehe ich uns als überlebensfähigen EInzelkämpfer mit sehr guten Grp-Supportskills

In Verbindung mit einem fähigen Tank (der die 50% Damageteilung spendiert) ergibt sich ein nahezu perfektes "Wiper"-Team... Jetzt noch ein Zeloten oder Shamie im Rücke udn das wars...

Fürn reinen DD machen wir zuwenig Burstdamage... und wir versagen eine Ziel zu heilen, welches selbst Burstdamage einfährt.... aber ansonsten sind wir "ubar"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Regards
Myrhylinn (Zelot)
Tyrhylinn (DoK)


----------



## Malachay666 (26. Oktober 2008)

dok ist ma einfach netter hybrid zwischen dd und heal

und das ein dok keine chance gegen tank und co haben stimmt so auch net

es hängt an dem spieler und nicht am char ob er überlebt !

ain lion zb auf gleichen lvl bekommt man schon down mit ein wenig geschick und sofern nicht 2 oder mehr auf mir hängen 
komme ich meist mit nen blauen auge davon und target is down

und ich bin meist immer mitten im geschehen mit meinem dok und heile die tanks die fernkampf-dd's müssen dann halt von den anderen heilern geheilt werden

ich sehe meine aufgabe einfach bissel dd machen und versuchen mich und die tanks am leben zu halten.

da die hots bei einen wiz oder shami 1-2x ticken und dnan sind die eh down...sinnlos 

da ist es gescheiter ab zum shami-angreiffer slown damit der shami wegkommt und ehr ne chance hat als durch meine hots.

meine meinung

greez


----------



## Akyoshi (29. Oktober 2008)

Auch eine Art den DoK zu Spielen "Heal-Guard"

Die Main heiler Klasse wird dir sicher danken, wenn du ihnen so lästige anhängsel ala Eisenbrecher vom Leib hältst, da sie sich dann wieder auf die Gruppe Konzentrieren können und nicht immer auf ihren eigenen HP Balken achten müssen.
Nur krieg mal nen Eisenbrecher down, die halten mords viel aus, und können kicken und umwerfen und und und...
da die es zu 70% sein werden die auf die heilergruppe losgehen.


----------



## Nex85 (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube hier haben einige Probleme mit dem Wort Heiler und dessen Bedeutung. 

Der Jünger is wie schon mehrfach genannt ein Hybrid, er kann heilen und schaden machen. Da er beides kann, ist auch beides nicht mit reinen Klassen der Zunft vergleichbar. Wir heilen nicht wie Zeloten/Shamys und wir töten auch nicht wie Hexen etc...

Meiner Ansicht nach, sollte man auch beides tun, da man sonst sein potenzial nicht ausnutzt. 
Wenn man in den Nahkampf geht debuffed man den Feind und macht dann schaden, egal wie hoch der Schaden ist, nur schon das Debuffen (was beim Jünger wirklich sehr mächtig ist) rechtfertigt, dass wir in den Nahkampf gehen.

Jedoch gäbe es diese Diskusion nicht, wenn es genug Vollheiler geben würde, dieses würde auch vielen spass machen, wenn die Kollisionsabfrage nicht so buggy wäre und einige von den Tanks einfach ma nen Guard auf die ''wirklich heilende'' Bevölkerung wirft.


----------



## Katalmacht (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mittlerweile 8 Chars über zwanig und 25, DDler Fullheiler, und letzendlich weiss ich nun das der JdK das ist was ich will!
Und der JdK geht durchaus als DD zu gebrauchen  ein DD der auch noch heilen kann gibts was besseres? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so gute nacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (11. November 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Als DD ist der JdK nicht zu gebrauchen, da er über kaum Durchhaltevermögen verfügt. Es muss sich von allen Melee DD und Tanks ferhalten.



Der JdK ist deswegen nicht als vollwertiger DD zu "gebrauchen", weil er nebenbei noch heilt und nicht 100 % auf Schaden gehen kann. Das mit dem Durchhaltevermögen ist mit das Blödste, was ich jemals gehört habe, da er zusätzlich zur Rüstung des MDPS sich noch selber heilen kann.


----------



## pbODW (11. November 2008)

Interessant. Als begeisterter JdK-Spieler habe ich mir mal alle Seiten durchgelesen. In einem Punkt stimme ich mit den meisten überein. Wir sind ein Hybridklasse. Wir heilen und können Schaden austeilen, sowie Buffs und Debuffs verteilen.
Das man an der Front sofort stirbt kann ich nicht bestätigen, bin mittlerweile auch level 29 und ab und an kloppe ich mich in dem Damm-Szenario mit bis zu fünf Ordlern an einer der Brücken und es vergehen gut 20-30 sek, bevor ich draufgehe. Hört sich nicht nach viel an, ist aber oftmals genug Zeit, um dem eigenen Bombenträger den Durchbruch zu ermöglichen. Im Normalfall nehm ich mir als bevorzugtes Opfer Elfenheiler vor. Aus irgendeinem Grund lassen die sich vom JdK gut knacken, dass sieht beim Zwergenheiler schon anders aus, der wird regelmäßig zum Vollzeitjob und hier greift dann die Heilfähigkeit des JdKs. Sind ein oder mehrere Nahkämpfer an meiner Seite kann ich sie solange am Leben erhalten bis der Gegner am Boden liegt. Als Front-Kämpfer/Heiler fürchte ich im PvP keine Klasse bis auf vielleicht den Sigmarpriester. Ich bin im T2 einem im RVR Gebiet über den Weg gelaufen und wir haben uns auf ein Duell eingelassen, dass wir nach mehreren Minuten wegen Sinnlosigkeit abgebrochen haben. 1 gegen 1 ist ja auch nicht Sinn des Spiels, kommt zwar auch vor aber im Normalfall prallen Gruppen aufeinander und hier steht der Jdk seinen Mann oder Frau. Ich begegne jetzt im T3 öfter Order-Gruppen bei Keepraids, RVR oder auch in Szenarien, die ganz gezielt den Jünger ausschalten, da so die Angriffsfront ziemlich geschwächt werden kann. Schon mal Hexenkrieger und Barbaren in forderster Front gesehen, die sich im Heilbereich eines JDKs aufhalten, der schön regelmässig seine Gruppenheilung oder Hots castet? Eben, dann leben sie länger und teilen länger aus. Ich habe an mich auch gar nicht den Anspruch, der Superduper-DD oder Heiler zu sein. Ich helfe dabei, den Angriff aufrecht zu erhalten und dabei noch ein paar Schläge auszuteilen oder aber ich beschützte meine Heiler im Hintergrund und verhaue Eisenbrecher oder Hexenjäger, die zu vorwitzig sind. Und als Hinweis über den Einsatzort des JdK seien nochmals seine mittlere Rüstungsklasse und die mittelhohen LP-Werte genannt, die sich durchaus mit Kämpferklassen, wie dem Barbaren vergleichen lassen. Das der JdK an der Front nix aushält, ist imho Unsinn, wir sind halt nunmal kein Tank.


----------



## Hetmann (11. November 2008)

Hallo, ich gebe nun auch mal meine Erfahrungen wieder. Ich spiele einen DOK, z.Z. Stufe 34 auf Pfad der Folter (Schadenskillung) und mein Kumpel einen DOK mit Heilskillung. Wir haben beide unsere Berechtigung in der Gruppe und ergänzen die Gruppe sinnvoll. 

1.) Der „Damage“-DOK geht fast immer mit vorn rein. Aber nicht ziellos, sondern im Assist mit dem Tank und anderen DDlern direkt auf die Heiler/Caster > und die fallen dann meist auch ziemlich schnell, wichtig ist, das man nach Möglichkeit den Guard vom Tank bekommt (somit fängt dieser viel Schaden ab, ich stehe länger und kann wiederum die anderen heilen)

meine Vorteile für die Gruppe bisher mal kurz zusammengefasst: 

     - Pakt der Flinkheit mit Dot-Proc für die Gruppe (betrifft Nahkämpfer)
     - AE-Dot (sinnvoll in den Reihen vieler Feinde)
     - 5 Sek-AE-Stun mit Dot (richtig gesetzt, sehr wirkungsvoll) > 2. Moralfähigkeit
     - debuffe Feinde mit meinen Klingen und buffe dadurch auch Mitglieder der Gruppe
       (z.B. Stärkedebuff = Buff für Tank o. DDler – oder debuff von Widerstand)
     - verlangsame Gegner druch Schläge
     - healsupport wenn es notwendig ist, ansonsten heil ich mich selbst durch Schläge hoch oder eben den
       Tank und die DDler in meiner Nähe
     - kann Mitglieder aus dem Root zaubern
     - das Wiederbeleben übernehmen, wenn die Vollheiler zu stark mit Heilen beschäftigt sind
     - mache im 1vs1 gut Schaden, durch die Waffen, ergänzt durch Procs, die 
       Dots auslösen > man muss sich halt leichte Ziele aussuchen, das haben leider viele in den 
      Szenarien noch nicht begriffen und kloppen lieber minutenlang auf einen Tank ein, der dazu noch geheilt wird (aber
      das ist ein anderes Thema)

     Wichtig ist, dass man absolut beweglich und flexibel bleiben muss, um seine Stärke zu entwickeln.
     D.h. schnelles und richtig getimtes Wechseln der Ziele (Offensiv und Deffensivziel), die Umgebung und 
     Gruppenmitglieder ständig im Auge behalten (auch mal zurückziehen, um starken heal zu bekommen, wenn man
     zu weit vorn ist oder zurückeilen, wenn der Vollheiler angegriffen wird,...)... gibt also viel zu tun: nicht nur 3-4 Tasten 
     drücken...

     Ich finde den DOK mit dem Schadenspfad absolut anspruchsvoll zu spielen. Man kann die Gruppe eben in fast allen   
     Bereichen gut unterstützen. Wichtig ist eben, dass man seine Fähigkeiten kennt und sie im richtigen Moment einsetzt.
     Die Schadens-Skillung kommt meiner Meinung nach vorallem in einer Tank-Gruppe so richtig zur Entfaltung, wo man
     vorne den Schutz genießt und im Rücken noch 1-2 Vollheiler hat.

noch kurz zur anderen Skillung:

2.) Der Heil-Dok konzentriert sich eben aufs Heilen, da er das am besten kann und bringt durch seinen Pakt der Zähigkeit einen guten Rüstungsboni für die Gruppe. Aber auch der auf Heilung ausgerichtete Jünger sollte beweglich bleiben und wenn mgl. Schaden austeilen, aber eben zurückhaltender! – Und da er ja eher weiter hinten in der Formation anzusiedeln ist, den anderen Vollheiler wie Schamane oder Zelot beschützen/heilen, wenn er attackiert wird. 
Da ich diese Skillung noch nicht gespielt habe, kann ich jetzt nicht näher auf bestimmte Fähigkeiten eingehen. Funktioniert aber bei uns ganz gut zusammen!


Ich melde mich mich dann nach Erreichen von Level 40 nochmal zu Wort! 
Gruß Lhurana - Schwarzes Banner (Server Huss)


----------



## softcake_orange (18. November 2008)

Blackzora schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Wie ist der Kain so wenn ihn auf DD Skilsch und DD sachen an hast habe gehört echt guter schaden und kann immer noch sich echt gut oben halten vom Heal ist das so ?



*Ja das ist so!* 

Ignorier alle die sagen, er würde keinen Schaden machen und nur ein reiner Heiler sein. 
Denn so ist es nicht. Bloß würde ich das Wort DD lieber nicht verwenden, denn ein reiner DD ist er auch nicht.
Sag besser: Skill auf "Nahkampf".


----------



## nixstr0m (18. November 2008)

Mahlzeit Leute!

Also jezze musste ich doch mal Regestrieren !

Ich habe alles klassen auf Destro seite angespielt bis lvl 15 und bin am JdK hängen geblieben ! Ganz klare Hybrid Klasse und von mir deswegen sowieso bevorzugt da ich in wow schon only Hybrid gezockt habe!

Mein Jdk ist mittlerweile lvl 40 und ist eine echte Maschiene!

So muss ich aba dazu sagen... wer seinen JdK im Folter tree spielt und keine taktiken wie 
+25% dmg/-20%heal 
+10% crit +10%parry/-20%heal
auf crit 10 sec +50% attackspeed 
auf crit, target heal imun  
(leider ist ja der slow effekt von pakt der flinkheit in verbindung mit der taktik entfernt wurden)
verwendet, hat die skillung und spielweise echt verfehlt! Natürlich kann man taktiken wählen wie man will aba wenn man schon auf full dps geht dann mit diesen takken! Wer dann noch behauptet er supporte die grp oda nen tank damit gut weis eigentlich garnich was für potential in seinem JdK steckt!

Da wahrscheinlich (grobe schätzung von meiner seite) 60% der JdK´s diesen tree gwählt haben kann ich verstehen warum so viele darauf pochen das der JdK Nen healer sein sollte... denn bei der skillung kommt weder heal noch aktzeptabel dmg rum und man kippt eigentlich nur noch ausn latschen!
Me hat diese skillung bis lvl 38 selbst geführt und selbst sehr angenhem empfunden bis ich umgeskillt habe und jez kommts!

Ich habe umgeskillt und zwar auf diese skillung hier : Drück mich!
... ich habe schon sehr lange über diesen tree nachgedacht und immer selbst gemeint das er das nich bringt... jezt habe ich die erfahrung gemacht, wenn ihr effektiv für eure grp supporten wollt dann wählt diesen tree! Die skillung ist nach eminer spielweise sehr defensiv, aba sehr effektiv ich halte es locker gegen Sigma + Tank + Hexxenjäger aus und zerge alles nach einander down!
Der heal, grp spezifisch ist so enorm das es ein leichtes ist auf locker +80k dmg zu kommen und dabei betrachtliche ++50k heal zu fahren bei kompletter meele spielweise ( sezt die nähe der grp vorraus )! 
Ich habe auch in str equip ( 650 ) probiert mal nur zu healen weils ja auch mal sinn macht wenn die order in ihrer base campt. Und konnte damit super 166k heal leisten! 
Nachteil der skillung: Kein slow effekt mehr durch den packt, kein burst dmg mehr und was einem echt enorm vor kommt das der dmg selber im vergleich zum folter tree sehr niedrig ist.... Dieses ist aba alles durch den ankommenden Heal super kompensiebar und man kann eben länger dmg austeilen und nebenbei weiterhealen! Ich will garnich aufs Pve eingehen denn besser kann man nicht questen und es ist krass wie man in instanzen abgeht und wie sich die full healer freuen wenn man mit der skillung dabei ist! Leute probierts mal aus, kann ich nur empfehlen ihr werdet eure klasse neu kennen und lieben lernen!
Aller anfang wird und ist schwer aba nach ein paar tests ist es echt enorm was man damit erreichen kann!
Ich wollte damit auch die JdK´s anregen die vieleicht die klasse angefangen haben und eben beides zu machen , dmg und heal, und leztendlich umgeskillt haben und hinten stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... 
Der Opferungstree in verbindung mit dem grp hot vereint die fähigkeiten der klasse in heal + dmg so enorm das man mit dem richtigen equip und dem richtigen verständniss der klasse und spielweise so extrem wichtig wird für die grp das es ohne uns garnich gut gehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich konnte euch vieleicht dazu anregen mal über andere spielweisen und skillungen nachzudenken , damit das geweine der leute endlich mal aufhört die von der klasse keine ahnung haben und im t4 bg dann aba nur einmal gestorben sind und das auch nur weil ihr selbst tot wart... ( das problem ist sie werden nie erraten wer da so schön gehalt hat )

rechtschreib - und grammatikfehler dürft ihr selbstverständlich behalten (=


mfg str0m


----------



## softcake_orange (19. November 2008)

nixstr0m schrieb:


> So muss ich aba dazu sagen... wer seinen JdK im Folter tree spielt und keine taktiken wie
> +25% dmg/-20%heal
> +10% crit +10%parry/-20%heal
> auf crit 10 sec +50% attackspeed
> ...




Darüber lässt sich streiten. Ich spiel derzeit mit Blutrünstigkeit und Khaines Durchdringung in den Taktiken.
Beides besser als +25% DMG und -20% Heal.

Beide "auf crit" Sachen sind ... naja ... Geschmacksache und Situationsabhängig.
50% Attackspeed bezieht sich doch sicher auf den Autohit, den keine Sau interessiert, weil er einfach 0 Schaden macht.
Heal immun, ok, wenn Gegner ein Heiler ist oder geheilt wird. Und wenn er geheilt wird, macht derjenige, der heilt, garantiert auch nebenher noch Schaden auf Dich. Und man fällt eher um, als der Gegner. Also auch eher unnütz...

Da gibt es keine Alternative zu Zerfleischen, Grausame Erweiterung und Fluchopfer. Die alle schön durchticken und Schaden machen. Dazu der erhöhte Schaden von Pakt der Flinkheit und der DoT von Khaines Durchdringung.


----------



## pbODW (20. November 2008)

Das mit dem Crit-Chance erhöhen und gegen Heilung immunisieren hat durchaus einen Sinn, wenn man Fächendots wie Fluchopfer gerne verwendet. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, können die Dinger nämlich auch kritisch ticken. Die Auswirkungen bei 24 Sekunden Wirkzeit, kann man sich dann ja durchaus vorstellen.


----------



## nixstr0m (20. November 2008)

Natürlich ist es Situationsabhängig welche takken du benuzt ich bin aba nur vom PvP only ausgegangen ( hätte das vieleicht erwähnen sollen! ).
Aber 60% des dmg Outputs vom Jdk kommen über white hits also quasi Autohit und da der autohit auch critten kann heist das das man eigentlich fast immer die healimunität aufn target hat und dazu immer 50% mehr attack speed hat... daraus folgt auch -> mehr hits mehr procs , wenn du gerne mit packt der flinkheit arbeitest dann solltest auch die 50% ats drin haben...

Ansonsten wars ja rein auf die support und überlebenchancen bezogen! Als ich wills mal so sagen target killer biste mit Folter skillung gut unterwegs aba auch meist nach dem Target down da du einfach nich gegeheilen kannst! Ich mit Opferrung schaffe ich 3-4 gegener wobei aba schon ein gegener allein, länger dauert wie mit deiner skillung !!!!

Ich wollte euch nur mal anregen und meine erfahrungen an den tag legen , denn wenn man den opfer tree mal anschaut dann kann man nur vermuten das der tree sinnfrei iss und nix bringt!
Probieren ist ne möglichkeit... wenn mehr leute auf mehr support gehen ( wurde ja auch gebufft der tree ) dann bringt das die gesammte destro seite schon ein wenig weiter vorran denn jdk in der grp ( wenns meist meeles sind ) iss fast unschlagbar....  am besten 2 dann iss voll krass , habs schon getstet (=


mfg str0m


----------



## Negerli (24. November 2008)

Hallo jdk Freunde
Ich habe mit  meinem jdk schon diverse taktiken und skills ausporbiert.
Da ich viel in Gruppen rvr zocke habe ich mich auf s healen spezialisiert.
In WAR geht es vor allem um s Gruppenspiel. Und als Gruppenheiler bin ich 
sehr oft viel besser als manche schamis oder zeloten!!!
das man in den nahkampf gehen muss für Seelenessenzen zu bekommen ist für mich nicht richtig.
durch ap umwandeln in essenzen hab ich eigentlich fast non stop essenzen zum heilen.
Ich finde jdk die auf dd machen wollen zum lachen:
-Weil WAR ein Gruppenspiel ist!!!
-weil jdk nicht mit vergelter Pala vergleichbar ist
-weil jdk als dd egoisten sind!!!

sry dd jdk, ist meine meinung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbODW (24. November 2008)

Natürlich ist die Gruppenheilfähigkeit des JdKs großartig, nur vergessen etliche der Heiler-JdKs das der nur in der eigenen Untergruppe eines Kriegstrupps wirkt (z. B. bei einer Burgeroberung), wie oft sehe ich die Kameraden, die den völlig nutzlos durch die Welt casten. Wenn ihr wissen wollt, wer zu euch gehört, lasst Soulshielding vom Stapel, da könnt Ihr das prima sehen.

JdKs die hinten umwandeln casten, während gegnerische Heiler sich freuen sind nicht wirklich gruppenfreundlich. Natürlich sind wir keine reinen DD aber Essencen hol ich mir vom Gegner speziell von Stoffies und halte mit meiner Gruppenheilung die Front aufrecht oder renne zurück und verkloppe Hexenjäger, die unseren Heilern an die Wäsche wollen oder verstärke die Ramme oder caste einen Flächendot im vorbeilaufen oder stunne ein paar Spieler, damit der Barbar an meiner Seite sie umhauen kann oder oder

JdKs sind auf dem Schlachtfeld überall zu Hause, ist zwar auch ne Art und Weise nur passiv als Heiler zu spielen aber ich frage mich dann immer, warum spielt man dann nicht gleich einen Zeloten ?

Spätestens wenn man z. B. mit ein paar Gildenkollegen eingespielt ist, entfaltet der JdK ein beachtliches Potential. Verteilt man Hots z.B. auf einen Barbaren, schildet, stunned, buffed und debuffed, kann man eine gegenerische Stoffiefront aufrollen, bevor die überhaupt merkt, was da abgeht.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ích habe nix gegen JdKs, die sich als Vollheiler sehen, ich empfinde das nur als verschenktes Potential und ich ärgere mich immer wenn deshalb die gegnerischen Heiler oder Feuzerzauberer nicht schnell genug aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Ist irgendwie nicht zielführend, wenn der Jünger zwar hinten steht und heilt, die Feuerzauberer aber weiter Feuerbälle wie die Blöden werfen können und der Hexenkrieger oder Barbar umfällt, weil kein Frontheiler zur Stelle war, da der JdK hinten seine Schwerter in die Luft reckt, um die nächsten Essenzen zu erhalten.

Der JdK ist eine ziemlich komplex zu spielende Klasse und deshalb definitiv nix für Leute, die gerne festgelegte Rollen haben. Die einen heilen nur, die anderen spielen ihn als reinen DD, nur ist er halt keines von beidem, er ist eine Mischung.


----------



## nixstr0m (26. November 2008)

Negerli schrieb:


> Hallo jdk Freunde
> Ich habe mit  meinem jdk schon diverse taktiken und skills ausporbiert.
> Da ich viel in Gruppen rvr zocke habe ich mich auf s healen spezialisiert.
> In WAR geht es vor allem um s Gruppenspiel. Und als Gruppenheiler bin ich
> ...




Also wenn ich dann sowas lesen tu von wegen ich lache da drüber wenn die auf DD gehen wollen... kann ich nur sagen:

1. Verpasst alle beiträge zu lesen? Sicher, da wir alle schon gemerkt haben das der jdk 3 tree´s hat und wir ihn nicht full healer oda full dd nennen!

2. Sinn der klasse verfehlt? Mit sicherheit , aba jeder spielt so wie er mag und das respektieren wir ja auch!

3. War mit WoW vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ohne worte...

4. dein skill ist nich so der hit? würde ich ja auch behaupten obwohl ich dich nich kenne und dich eigentlich nicht ankreiden möchte tue ich das jez hier ja doch SRY!!! Aba du sagst du hast schon alle bzw viele skillungen Probiert und behauptest trotzdem das die jdk die dmg machen wollen egoistisch sind? In gewisser hinsicht unterstütze ich dich da ( folter tree ) aba nicht in jeder!! meine gilden truppe rvr / sz bezogen freut sich jedes mal wenn ich mit in der grp bin... grp hot + opferrung gespecct hallte ich meine gruppe so gut am leben das ich nebenher dmg machen kann ( 80k dmg/80k heal hatte ich schon in manchen sz´s)...
Ich stehe auch oft einfach nur hinten und heile was das zeug hält... Im dmg str equip komm ich auf 600str/420will/6700life und hab auch schon 200k gehealt und auch allein nen Hexenjäger weggemoscht.. kann mir kaum vostellen das du noch vernünftig spielen kannst als full healer wenn nen 40 HJ an die klebt und dich weg picken will... aba grp gaming ftw + ts2 sollte es gehen...
Vieleicht hat dir für die andreren skillungen auch einfach nur das richtige equip gefehlt oda der gleichen... aba verachten tut dich ja auch keiner wenn du als full healer spielst.. kannst ja mal hoch scrollen und schauen ich hatte da mal nen beitrahg gepostet und den jdks mal meine´skillung vorgeschlagen/gezeigt und vieleicht hast du ja nochnmal zeit und oder lust mal was anderes zu testen und dann unter betracht genügend zeit zum testen gehabt zu haben deine erfahrungen uns mitteilen!Nicht umsonst startet der jdk mit 2 schwertern, man kann gut erkennen das heal kommt und dmg auch geht! Leider gibt es leute die keinen jdk spielen und behaupten er müsse dauerhealer sein... leider gibt es auch leute die jdk spielen und von ihrer klasse selbst keinen plan haben... schon traurig...


Wenn alle jdks ihr volles potential nutzen würden ( anderen klassen sollten das natürlich auch ) wäre alles soviel einfacher!

Ich finde deinen beitrag echt sinnfrei! Auch wenn das deine spielweise und deine ansicht kann man doch keine gute ansätze aus deinem Beitrag rauslesen warum doch der healtree ( wie du meinst ) der echt einzigste und beste sei... Das Warhammer ein Gruppenspiel ist haben wir ja auch schon bemerkt...


mfg str0m


----------



## Sangeet (26. November 2008)

JDK ist wie der Siegmar der Heiler der den Tank begleitet, deswegen hat er auch eine so hohe rüstung, Bewachen gibt diesem Duo eine recht hohe survivability, dafür hat bewachen auch die 30 meter Range. D.h. man ist zusammen an der Front unterwegs, das man als Hybrid auch mal stehen bleiben kann und Heilt ist klar, aber man kann halt beides, ich würde sagen es ist ein "Ballspiel" an der Front mal is der eine mal der andere im Fokus, es ist die aufgabe des Jeweilig anderen den Fokus zu "switchen", d.h. hat der Krieger den Fokus geht man auf die gegnerischen Heiler, hat der Siegmar den Fokus geht man auf die gegnerischen DD spieler. 

Vielleicht geht man auch mit gegenseitigem Assist zusammen auf ein Ziel, wobei dieser Auflauf meist sofort bemerkt wird und entsprechend verstärkt gegengehealt wird. Es gibt kämpfe die könnn minutenlang hin und her gehen ohne das jemand stirbt wenn man sehr gute heiler hat die entsprechend auf die Situation reagieren. (Auf beiden seiten natürlich, auch das ist ein "Wettkampf" der Heiler im RVR.)

Der zusätzliche Vorteil ist das ein Tank auch idealerweise nicht stirbt wenn man mal aus der "Heal" Range des Mainhealers mit rausgeht, die "Reichweite" der Gruppe wird dadurch grösser, man kann dadurch auch "Heal" Chains unterbrechen.


----------



## Fazer82 (27. November 2008)

nixstr0m schrieb:


> Also wenn ich dann sowas lesen tu von wegen ich lache da drüber wenn die auf DD gehen wollen... kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> 1. Verpasst alle beiträge zu lesen? Sicher, da wir alle schon gemerkt haben das der jdk 3 tree´s hat und wir ihn nicht full healer oda full dd nennen!
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich finde deine Skillung und Spielweise auch gut. Ein Jünger sollte nicht nur hinten stehen und heilen, da geht einfach viel Potenzial verloren. 
Ich spiele jetzt auch schon eine zeitlang meinen Jünger und bin Rang 40. Habe auch schon viele Skillungen ausprobiert. Leider sind viele auf unserem Server der Meinung ein Jünger muss auf Heilung geskillt sein und es gibt leider auch nicht sehr viele Mainhealer, weswegen ich im Moment Heilung geskillt bin. Allerdings will ich gerne wieder umskillen um beides, Dmg und Heilen gut zu können.
Was ich aber gerne noch von dir Storm wissen würde ist wie du auf 600 Stärke bei 6700 Leben kommst, weil davon bin ich noch weit entfernt! Habe in Stärkeausrüstung gerade mal 520 Stärke und unter 6000 Leben... kann man deine Ausrüstung irgendwo sehen? Und findest du den Gruppenhot wirklich so gut? Ich bin der Meinung der heilt viel zu wenig. Da hol ich doch lieber das Gruppenschild um in brenzligen Situationen ein bißchen Luft zu haben.

Gruß


----------



## softcake_orange (28. November 2008)

pbODW schrieb:


> Der JdK ist eine ziemlich komplex zu spielende Klasse und deshalb definitiv nix für Leute, die gerne festgelegte Rollen haben. Die einen heilen nur, die anderen spielen ihn als reinen DD, nur ist er halt keines von beidem, er ist eine Mischung.




Das ist doch Unsinn. 

Den JDK kann man momentan als Schadensklasse, also mittleren Nahkämpfer (DD ist so schwer definierbar) spielen, weil er einfach aktuell noch zu viel Schaden macht (Folter Pfad, DoTs draufknallen und Zerhacken, fertig). Trotzdem ist er als *reiner DD* (denn das ist er absolut nicht) nicht so effektiv wie ein Feuerzauberer oder ein Hexenjäger / Hexenkriegerin. Denke das wird sich auch noch ändern. 

Grundsätzlich mal ist jede Klasse easy to play, hard to master. Festgelegte Rollen bekommst Du von Myth schon vorgegeben. Und der Jünger ist nun mal vom Archetyp her ein Heiler. Daran wird sich nie etwas ändern. Und man hat immer den größten Vorteil, je näher man sich an diesem Archetyp bewegt.

Zerrstörung hat halt keine vernünftigen DDs (Hexenkriegerin muss man als Frau spielen, bleibt nur noch Chaos Barbar, der jedoch eine zu hohe Rüstung, also reduzierten Schaden hat, bleibt nur noch Caster), weshalb viele gerne den Jünger als DD hätten.

Vom Schaden her liegt der Jünger zwischen nem Zweihandschwertmeister und den reinen DD Klassen. 
Als Vorstufe zu den DDs sozusagen. Trotzdem kann man seinen Schaden ruhig noch etwas zurücknehmen.


----------



## nixstr0m (28. November 2008)

@ Fazer82

Mal schauen ich hab hier mal eine signatur angehangen mal sehen ob das klappt ich hoffe du kannst dann schauen... wobei ich sagen muss das das equip echt einfach nur grün iss : ) Also das profil iss on.. was ich sehe das zu wenig str angezeigt  ich habe mit dem life ring 602 str ! anonsten sollte alles passen!

aba egal versuchs mal und wenns noch fragen gibt dann frag einfach : )


lg str0m


----------



## softcake_orange (30. November 2008)

nixstr0m schrieb:


> @ Fazer82
> 
> Mal schauen ich hab hier mal eine signatur angehangen mal sehen ob das klappt ich hoffe du kannst dann schauen... wobei ich sagen muss das das equip echt einfach nur grün iss : ) Also das profil iss on.. was ich sehe das zu wenig str angezeigt  ich habe mit dem life ring 602 str ! anonsten sollte alles passen!
> 
> ...



Das gibt so nix. Du trägst teils Heiler Sachen und teils Nahkampf Sachen.
Und nicht alles was blau leuchtet im Spiel ist auch wirklich von "blauer Qualität". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nixstr0m (30. November 2008)

Werde 40 dann reden wir weiter, ich bin lange zeit auf lvl 40 mit equip rum gelaufen das 30-35 vom lvl her war... 
da man die sets schon brauch und je nach skillung die item ausbeute für den Jdk eher mager ist.. freust du dich über items mit str + life + will oda auch kampfgeschick... 
da ich meine skillung und spielweise sehr deffensiv angelegt habe, habe ich auch 160 willpwr als tacke drin und halt auch über 400 willpwr... ich fahre super damit !


lg str0m


----------



## pbODW (1. Dezember 2008)

softcake_orange schrieb:


> Das ist doch Unsinn.
> 
> Den JDK kann man momentan als Schadensklasse, also mittleren Nahkämpfer (DD ist so schwer definierbar) spielen, weil er einfach aktuell noch zu viel Schaden macht (Folter Pfad, DoTs draufknallen und Zerhacken, fertig). Trotzdem ist er als *reiner DD* (denn das ist er absolut nicht) nicht so effektiv wie ein Feuerzauberer oder ein Hexenjäger / Hexenkriegerin. Denke das wird sich auch noch ändern.
> 
> ...




Ist doch genau mein Reden, der JdK ist eine Mischung, wer den auf die Art spielt, dass er dauernd im Hintergrund seine Schwerter in die Luft streckt macht imo was verkehrt.

Als "heilender Begleitnahkämpfer" ist keine Stoffieklasse vor ihm sicher. Schon mal ausprobiert? 
Später ab T4 ist er als Kämpfer auch nur noch gegen diese Klassen wirklich brauchbar, da ihm rüstungsbrechende Eigenschaften fehlen, dafür kann er dots verteilen, verkrüppeln etc und..... im Kampf direkt heilen, das ist dann sein größter Vorteil.


----------



## Fazer82 (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

mittlerweile bin ich auch auf Opferung geskillt und zwar so!
Ich muss sagen, anfangs gefiel mir es nicht so gut, aber es fängt an immer mehr Spaß zu machen. Man braucht ein bißchen bis man sich an die Spielweise gewöhnt hat, aber dann ist es schon sehr geil! Ich spiele oft mit einem Chaosbarbaren zusammen und assiste ihn. Das klappt eigentlich wunderbar, und wir bekommen dank des Heilbeduffs des Chaosbarbaren auch Heiler recht gut tot. Ich halte uns beide am Leben, buffe ihn mit Stärke und snare die Gegner. Zwischendurch spamm ich dann noch Gruppenheilung wenns eng wird. Klappt wunderbar. Allerdings braucht man schon noch einen Mainhealer in der Gruppe, sonst reicht meine Heilung nicht aus. Wenn kein Mainhealer und auch kein 2ter Jünger in der Gruppe ist, heile ich verstärkt und hol mir meine Seelenessenzen am Gegner nur wenns die Situation ohne große Gefahr erlaubt.

@nixstorm: Welche Taktiken hast du denn drin? Ich überlege im Moment noch ob ich die +25% Dmg -20% Heal Taktik reinmache. Zwar wird dadurch mein Gruppenheal schwächer, aber alle Heilung über Schaden wird merklich erhöht. +160 Wille hab ich übrigens auch drin und komme damit trotzdem Dmg Ausrüstung auf 450 Wille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Ausrüstung hat sich mittlerweile stark verbessert. Dank 4 Auslöscherteilen komm ich auf über 550 Stärke bei 6600 Leben, +5% Crit und über 500 Eleressi. Damit klappts schon wesentlich besser.

Gruß
Fazer


----------



## nixstr0m (3. Dezember 2008)

Morgen alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Fazer82

Also ich muss dann nochmal genau zuhause gucken da ich gerade in der schule bin kann ich dir keine genauen namen zu den tacken sagen!

Also auf jeden fall die 160wp + Auf crit 50% Atttack speed + 15% mehr chance das die auren proccen + verstärkte übertragung aus dem oppferrungsbaum!

Mit den dot tacken hab ich schon getestet iss aba nich so effizient! Da ich bald rr 40 bin und ein punkt zum skillen habe denke ich das ich eventuell den Skill " essenz plündern " nutze oda aus dem heal baum die erste tacke hol " spende des khain " ich muss es hin und her testen ich denke wohl eher das ich den schlag skill erst mal hole! Mit den dmg/-heal tacken werd ich mal testen und dir schreiben was dabei rauskam! Ansonsten empfehle ich dir den Grp hot aus dem heal baum zu holen der tickt zwar nur mit 150-200 aba das iss auf 6 man bezogen wäre pro tick so um die 900 heal wenn alle 6 leute life brauchen! 
Also im Foltertree fand ich die dmg/-heal tacken nich so dolle aba hier könnte man es mal testen bleibt ja nur die 160wp tacke dann raus zu nehmen!

Wenn ich schon wieda meine Armory Signatur sehe wird mir schlecht... ich hab viel mehr str ( fehlt die set str boni ) und ich hab mehr life ( fehlt die von den set socklungen )... 

ich sag dir bescheid 


mfg str0m


----------



## nixstr0m (3. Dezember 2008)

So jungens : )

Me war fleissig am testen jez nachn patch usw ich häng einfach ein screenshoot dran der rest erklärt sich von selbst ^^

Tacken: 
1. Verstärkte überstragung - Opferungstree
2. Göttlicher Zorn - 25% +dmg / -20% heal effektivität
3. Mörderische Absichten - Crit + parry +10% / -20% heal effektivität
4. Khains Segen - 50% +Ats <- wobei ich eventuell noch die tacke ausn heal baum dafür rein mache mit dem schild!

Da die styles und die daraus resultierenden heals jez komplett critten können kommen bei Seele Zerfetzen ca 1700 crit heals rum und bei Essenz verzehren so ca 800 heal crits ! Essenz verschlingen crittet der dmg mit knapp 400 und daraus folgen dann ja 200er heals : )

Also es iss zu derbe grade der Opferbaum hat derben buff bekommen und mit den tacken gehts einfach nur ab ^^

Jo der screenshoot ist als anhang dran ! es Lohnt sich auf jeden fall den mal anzusehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg str0m


----------

